# A show in NZ (not poodle related)



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Just for Arreau









best in show went to the rottie:









and runner up in show to the rough collie:










All the other pics I got are here: http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/WKA show 2010/ 

Jak got pics of the poodles (there were only minis and toys) so hopefully he'll post some later too.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Great photos, Flyingduster!!! Feel like I am there. Love the photo of Jak and Saffy--"This showing business is hard work!" Also, went to your album and looked at your photos. Thanks for posting them.

Hey, I just went back and looked at the slideshow of yesterday's show. Loved all the puppies. Especially one with Norwich Terrier looking at its handler/owner (think it was Norwich, not Norfolk). I confess--I snuck a peek at your grooming and rally albums! Hope you don't mind.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup it's a wee norwich puppy (norwich have pointy ears. I remember it cos I liken them to a witch [nor*wich*] hat! lol. Nor*f*olk have *f*loppy ears. ), s/he was SOOOO cute and the 'epitome' of a terrier puppy; FULL of spunk and trouble, you could see the glint in it's eye from across the ring! lol! 

I stopped in again today to pick up my chair I'd left behind yesterday (oops, it's my camping chair, and we're leaving to go camping tomorrow so I do need it!) and Jak had done ok again with Duke, but he hadn't gone in for the group competition yet so not sure if he got anything there...

And of course ya can nosey through my other albums! I wouldn't put any photos online that I didn't want to share anyway, some of them are funny to look back on too! hehe


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Here's hoping Jak has some more good news to report!


----------

